# Coeds in BIKINI'S! Shooting Muzzle Loaders!



## BuckskinBP (Mar 17, 2020)

*Sorry, not this time   *

Shooting my friends rifle  that I built for him. Traditions St.Louis Hawken .50cal 1:48 twist. 70gr 3fg Goex, .490 cast ball .020" patch lube with an experimental patch lube, no swabbing.  50 yard 3 shot group. Average velocity of 1,579.

Earlier I was trying to shoot for groups with 60gr 3fg Swiss ( Most accurate ) and just had to laugh at the 3 1/2 - 4" groups WHILE SWABBING BETWEEN SHOTS! It got worse with no swabbing. That 3fg Swiss is a joke. 

I still have to file a bit more off the front sight to bring impact up a good 3 1/2" or so, but today I just wanted to experiment with powders and figure out what she likes most. Goex was the winner by a long shot. Same load I use in my st.louis hawken and my dads hawken as well. 

She also puts the 395gr lyman plains bullets that I cast, into a nice tight little cluster! Recoil isn't to bad with 70gr 3f either, but it will get your attention.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 17, 2020)

That's gooood shootin'...

But around these parts, those middle two tires are waayy too good to be shooting fulla holes!!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 17, 2020)

One day you’ll wish you hadn’t shot enough times at a tire period.
Good shooting though. But a bullet bounces back.


----------



## BuckskinBP (Mar 17, 2020)

Not on 4ply tires they dont.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2020)

You got me on the clickbait


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 17, 2020)

+1 on you got me!


----------



## Clabo22001 (Sep 13, 2020)

Got me too.  Can’t speak for bullets bouncing back.  Bb’s broke me from shooting tires when I was about 8.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 13, 2020)

Ugliest bikini babes I ever did saw.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 13, 2020)

Talk about a disappointment


----------



## flintlock hunter (Sep 14, 2020)

Bummer.... no Babes in bikinis!

Nice group though!


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 14, 2020)

That's one ugly chick !


----------



## 280 Man (Sep 14, 2020)

That's just plain wrong!!   LOL


----------

